# THE MICK CALLAHAN NOVELS, three well reviewed books in one Kindle file



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Harry!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked." Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is scheduled for June.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete thrillers in one ebook!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked." Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is scheduled for June.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just bought my 3 Books-in-one and look forward to reading them!  Excellent reviews and they sound right up my alley.  Great price too.... $4.99 for three books is wonderful!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, hope you enjoy meeting Mick and that you'll review it and pass the word. I'm proofing the 4th installment "Running Cold" now, and it should be out in June. Look forward to hearing what you think of him!

Harry


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

In honor of RUNNING COLD (A Mick Callahan Novel) this Kindle file has the first three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy." Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked." Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is scheduled for June.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked." Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is scheduled for June.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

You've gotten some great reviews!  I picked up the book and am looking forward to a good story.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete novels in one Kindle book, for one low price. Thanks to those who have picked it up already! I didn't see the posts until just now. 

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked." Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is scheduled for June.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked." Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

The first three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked." Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is scheduled for June.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked." Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW.

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

Harry's stuff is tops. This is a great 3 for 1. Just sayin... ;-)


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Noel_Hynd (Jul 21, 2010)

A fine collection!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Noel!

Right now it's moving wonderfully too, which is very satisfying.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Three complete books in one!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one, all former hardcover releases!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great! I'll have to get this virtual boxed set.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/

Three complete books in one!

New Mystery Reader said of my only series character, "Mick is a notable and brilliant addition to the mystery genre. He is all we love to see in a fallen hero; vulnerable, insightful, and just simply a likable guy."

Now a media psychologist, Mick Callahan is also a failed Navy Seal, a recovering alcoholic and a loyal friend. He's also a man with a hot temper and a talent for getting himself into trouble. This brand new edition contains each of the first three hardcover books from Five Star Mystery in the order they were first released. "Memorial Day," "Eye of the Burning Man" and last "One of the Wicked."

Mick Callahan #4 "Running Cold" is ALSO OUT NOW and on Kindle for $2.99

"A flawed and edgy hero. Dark wit, excellent writing and action-packed pace."
-The Rap Sheet, January Magazine

"Mick Callahan is a man with a past, a mean right hook, and a radio talk show. He's pretty good at giving people advice - just not necessarily good at taking it. The strength of this series is in its central characters, flawed, human, often funny, sometimes tragic, and the relationships among them." 
--Mystery Scene

"Callahan is a fresh new voice, a flawed Everyman hero who knows his own demons and his own limitations yet is strong enough to overcome. This series stands with some of the very best noir mystery fiction around." 
--Horror World

"Mick Callahan is not only likeable (as deemed by Library Journal) but he manages to endear himself as a very realistic hero, with a strong sense of purpose and an equal dash of vulnerability." 
--Cemetery Dance

"Mick's road to redemption is wry, bittersweet and altogether touching."
--New Mystery Reader

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mick-Callahan-Novels-ebook/dp/B004WLOB12/


----------

